# Best Of Luck, BoxGirl!! :) Hang In There!! :)



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Just a quick note to let you know that I'm thinking about ya today







I know that the day before is the worst part







It'll all be over soon, though







And then you won't have to worry about another one of these awful things for a long, long time







Please let us know how you do tomorrow!! I'll be praying for you!! (((Good Luck Hugs))) for ya


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks Ashley. Yea, I've been living on orange jello and water. Have to take the 1.5 oz of fleet at 5 and 8pm. Plan on taking everyone's advice on drinking it with ginger ale! I appreciate you thinking of me!I'll let you know tomorrow how I've done!Heather


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Good Luck, and lots of hugs! The procedure its self will be over before you know it. Mine took twice as long, as I had an endo done also. I never woke up, and everything went very well. I am sure it will with you too. Please let us know the results when you find anything out!







, Marriah


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

ahgh!!!!!!!!!!!!! just took the first drink! luckily i was able to keep it down! how soon before it starts to work? took it at 5pm and it's now 5:45-no trips yet.....


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Don't worry, it'll come.....


----------



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello boxgirl.Good luck on your colonoscopy I hope that it goes well for you! I'll be thinking of you! Let me know what happens. It sounds like you lucked out, that Prep you have to take sounds much easier than the one I had to take before & will have to take again! The one I had to take before & will again is that one where you have to drink a gallon jug of! It tasted like fishwater! Yuck!







I hope that the colonoscopy goes quick for you & that you sleep thru the whole thing!Rainstorm76


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hope it all goes well. Treat yourself afterwards!J


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack! I did it! Went in early-about 45 minutes due to being very nauseous-put me on a sugar drip. the dr's were great! Assured me that I wouldn't feel a thing and I didn't-don't even remember getting sleepy or drowsy-was just OUT! Woke up an hour later and they sent me home. No nausea because I was given a drug to prevent that in my IV. All they found was a very mild case of Proctitis. Told me to stay on Asacol and I'll see the dr. on Oct. 10 for followup. No polyps, no cancer!!! Just wanted to thank everyone for their support. This board is such a help! I want anyone that has to do this procedure that if I can do it-anyone can! Plus you get a great sleep during the test!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello boxgirl,I'm glad to hear that you slept thru it!I hope that I sleep thru mine too! That would be nice! I'm glad to know that you didn't have any polyps or cancer, knowing that can be relieving! I'm glad that it's only mild then you won't have to worry about getting sick as much (Probably!).Rainstorm76


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

YAYYYYYY!! I'm so glad you did good







I wish they'd given me something for nausea before my test







I threw up all the way home, UGH!! Next time I'll have to ask them for something. For some reason, my body does NOT like the medicine they give me for colonoscopies







It likes it just fine while I'm asleep, but when I wake up, I go green, LOL







I'm so glad that all went well for you, and that you're DONE!! YAYYYYYYY


----------

